# My drawings....



## Vidboy10 (Jul 13, 2009)

Meh.... I drew these when i was in Russia..









I'll post more latter...


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 13, 2009)

like the second more than the first
nice and clean, love the details
keep it up


----------



## Elritha (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't draw even if my life depended on it.

Love both of them, though the second one looks better with more detail.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 13, 2009)

nice stuff mate i can never draw


----------



## anaxs (Jul 13, 2009)

nice drawings dude
they look awesome.....but i draw anime


----------



## chrisman01 (Jul 13, 2009)

call me crazy, but something tells me you like monster trucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the first one better.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 13, 2009)

Bloody hell !! - for a 12-year old they're brilliant


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 13, 2009)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> call me crazy, but something tells me you like monster trucks


Since 2004. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heres another picture i found on my PC's HD.




I drew this 2 months ago.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 14, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> chrisman01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I think this ones the best. the dark lines make it better than the others  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep up the great word!!!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 14, 2009)

Please do not quote images. =/

But thank you


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 16, 2009)

awesome. can draw vehicles and all i can draw is crap. :\


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 16, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> awesome. can draw vehicles and all i can draw is crap. :\


Awwwwww.....
That's not true! I think your drawings are great! Your improving a lot!


----------



## Splych (Jul 16, 2009)

Woow. Awesomee drawings! My drawings are crap... compared to yours x).

Time to make a super awesomee drawing...


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't draw clothes properly lulz.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Neither could I!
Thats why i tried Something else!


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Neither could I!
> Thats why i tried Something else!


i cant draw anything properly. eyes faces hands buildings vehicles, beat it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



go spam my updated thread lulz.
got any tutorials/advice for drawing vehicles?


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

All so talented. Maybe I can win you all in stick figures drawing though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: That is not stick figure. Stick figure art is a kind of art that can be seen by its obvious sleek linear lines that makes its outline look more catchy for children. And also the simplicity of it means features are practically removed. Yours has already elevated to basic art already


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> All so talented. Maybe I can win you all in stick figures drawing though


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

>


p0wned


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 17, 2009)

lol i forgot to draw that in.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> lol i forgot to draw that in.


I merely corrected you


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 17, 2009)

^antokan_______________________________________________________^me


----------



## Splych (Jul 17, 2009)

lool. Amazing stick figures! I can't draw peoplez properly... I found a few tutorials for drawing anime/manga, it sorta helped.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

*points iPikachu to my thread title*


----------



## Orc (Jul 19, 2009)

While I am not particularly interested in monster trucks, these are nice drawings.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> While I am not particularly interested in monster trucks, these are nice drawings.


Well you and i as Hong Kongers have have awesome artist skills.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jul 19, 2009)

Those are very good... But do you draw anything else?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Smash Br0 said:
			
		

> Those are very good... But do you draw anything else?


ill try sketching people again.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 21, 2009)

vidboy, i dont see a tutorial. completed pictures are not counted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Orc said:
			
		

> While I am not particularly interested in monster trucks, these are nice drawings.


EVERYONE knows you're good at art orc. >


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 21, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> ^antokan_______________________________________________________^me



I laughed badly.

vidboy10, great stuff. You've got skill.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 20, 2009)

bump.




Still Practicing...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice you're a good artist =)






My homemade Mr. Mew LOL!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm going to hunt down the next person who quotes a Image in this thread.
I swear to god i will


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol sorry bout that vidboy i edited and deleted the image quote =D


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's one more.
This is a little Sketch i made to practice drawing "Real" people.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 20, 2009)

nice human and neku o_o
neku's left hand looks a bit weird but i can't complain seeing as i cant really draw hands myself


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 22, 2009)

New one...


----------



## Splych (Sep 22, 2009)

Neku rocks. I like the drawing ^^.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 23, 2009)

that a gladiator?
nice hands.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 25, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> that a gladiator?
> nice hands.


Naw,
Its God of War.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Another Day of Living*


Spoiler












*Staring at the Sea*


Spoiler


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kung Hei Fat Choi everyone!


Spoiler










rawr.


----------



## TemperPro (Feb 23, 2010)

Second one looks great. And so does the first


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Wind Can Kill, You Know...*


Spoiler


----------

